# E85 (Z4M Roadster): good places for parts online?



## AgentBif (Oct 21, 2006)

Someone dinged out the tail light cover on the trunk of my 2006 M Roadster.

And the rear logo rondel also fell off.

1) Are there good places to buy very specific cosmetic parts like this for older BMW's online?

2) What would be a good adhesive for me to use to re-attach the rondel on the trunk?

Thanks much!


----------

